# Funktioniert das Zusammenspiel folgender Komponenten?



## TheCritter (12. Apr 2011)

Ich möchte eine Web Anwendung Entwickeln. Zum einen soll das ein Lernprojekt für mich sein, zum anderen soll das auch eine sinnvolle Internetanwendung werden.
Entwicklungsumgebung habe ich Eclipse Helios mit den Web Entwicklungserweiterungen und Jboss-Tools 3.2. Damit möchte ich folgende Frameworks nutzen:
- Seam 2.2 (die 3.0) wird von den Jboss-Tools leider noch nicht unterstützt
- JSF 2.0
- RichFaces 4.0 (wobei die Jboss Tools nur die 3er unterstützen, dies aber wieder mit JSF 2.0 nicht zusammen funktioniert). Kann daher sicher nicht alle Funktionen der 4.0 über die Oberfläche nutzen
- JPA/Hibernate in aktueller Version
- Tomcat 6.0 oder 7.0

Kann man das so zusammen nutzen oder gibt es bspw Probleme zwischen JSF 2.0 und Seam 2.2 o.ä.? Wollte erst Jboss-AS nehmen, aber das frisst ja unmengen an RAM. Schön wäre acuh wenn jemand bspw einen Link hätte wie man den Tomcat so konfiguriert dass alles darauf läuft, also welche .jar Bibliotheksdateien benötigt werden u.ä.


----------



## TheCritter (13. Apr 2011)

Ok, Nachtrag, ich habe bemerkt dass Seam 2.2 mit JSF 2.0 normalerweise nicht funktioniert. Habe jetzt diese Bibliotheken genommen:
https://github.com/heyoulin/seam2jsf2
Bzw hier steht was darüber:
Seam Framework - Seam 2.2.1CR2 \ JSF 2 \ JBoss 6.0M5


----------



## Sym (13. Apr 2011)

Seam 2 in Verbindung mit JSF 2 ist nicht zu empfehlen.

JSF 2.0, RF 4.0, Hibernate und Tomcat sind kein Problem.

Ich würde die Entwicklung weniger von den JBoss Tools abhängig machen. Entwickeln kannst Du nämlich auch so und ein Teil wird bereits unterstützt.


----------

